# Mavic Open Pro Dura Ace Hubs?



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it me, or are these the best riding wheels you can buy?

I've tried factory wheels (Dura Ace and Ksyrium Elites) and I keep coming back to these.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

giosblue said:


> Mavic Open Pro Dura Ace Hubs - is it me, or are these the best riding wheels you can buy?


I dunno the answer to your question but I have a set (7850 with 32/32 x3 Comps) for my fall/winter/spring wheels and they are just great. So good in fact that I built myself a  summer version


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No argument here, although, my Open Pro's are on Ultegra hubs.

I've never ridden the Opens/Ultegra set back to back against my Hed 23mm rim/Dura Ace Hubs set using the same tires on each. Would be interesting to see how that would pan out because I really enjoy the Hed/DA set too.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> No argument here, although, my Open Pro's are on Ultegra hubs.
> 
> I've never ridden the Opens/Ultegra set back to back against my Hed 23mm rim/Dura Ace Hubs set using the same tires on each. Would be interesting to see how that would pan out because I really enjoy the Hed/DA set too.


My memory of going from Ultegra (old Ultegra 600 hubs) and Open Pro rims to HED rim/hub was that the HED's road a bit harsher. Once I reduced the tire pressure by the recommended 10%, the HED's didn't feel as harsh. Of course the Ultegra/Open Pro combination was 32/32 three cross and the HED's are 24/28, radial front, radial ND, and two cross DS, so there's that difference too.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

vagabondcyclist said:


> My memory of going from Ultegra (old Ultegra 600 hubs) and Open Pro rims to HED rim/hub was that the HED's road a bit harsher. Once I reduced the tire pressure by the recommended 10%, the HED's didn't feel as harsh. Of course the Ultegra/Open Pro combination was 32/32 three cross and the HED's are 24/28, radial front, radial ND, and two cross DS, so there's that difference too.


Yeah, I was logging miles on kinlin 270's right before I went to the Heds but I though they were a tad harsh also before I dropped the air pressure. One I did that though they felt great and definitely better than the kinlins. Both smoother and better handling.

I have the same spoke set up on my Heds and Opens as you.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

giosblue said:


> Is it me, or are these the best riding wheels you can buy?
> 
> I've tried factory wheels (Dura Ace and Ksyrium Elites) and I keep coming back to these.


No.

Open Pros on Record hubs are the besterest


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

giosblue said:


> Is it me, or are these the best riding wheels you can buy?
> 
> I've tried factory wheels (Dura Ace and Ksyrium Elites) and I keep coming back to these.


Obviously we can debate about Campy vs. Shimano hubs, and there are rims that are probably a bit better than the OP, but the basic concept is right. It is pretty hard to find an actual, real world performance advantage over a well-built wheel on a quality hub. Many of the boutique wheels have had various hub problems over the years, many of the factory wheels don't have real great hubs, and unless you're time trialing for something serious, the slight speed advantage of deep section wheels is counter balanced by the crosswind stability problems. There are those (who don't understand physics) who will make arguments about wheel weight vs. any other weight on the bike but again the effects are quite minor and often paid for with durability issues.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No.
> 
> Open Pros on Record hubs are the besterest


as long as you like black...

as long as you don't mind way too much dish.

Still, my next wheel will probably be a Record hub + DtSwiss rr465, but only because the better priced Shimano hub would require a conversion cassette.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You should know that if you spend triple the amount that you spent, your brain will convince you that the expensive wheelset rides much better....(it's human nature)
.
.
PS....Open Pro rims on Ultegra (or any type of Campy) ride just as good.
.
.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoy my Open Pro's laced to White Industries hubs!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

willstylez said:


> I thoroughly enjoy my Open Pro's laced to White Industries hubs!


Open Pros have lost a lot of acceptance in the last few years as Mavic has appeared to have abandoned their evolution since they brought their pre-built wheels to the market. Before that era, their Open Pro predecessors went through changes. Now, Taiwan/China rims seem to have taken over. I have about three sets of OP rims on the go and haven't had a problem with any of them. The CD ones (all grey) on my track bike (pure track, no road) have proved themselves to be nuke-proof - but then they are 36/36h x3 laced to large flange Campagnolo track hubs (early '70s era). I have 'em on my dirt road bike too plus, my fall/winter/spring/rollers wheels. I just wanted something a bit lighter for my summer wheels.

If Mavic updated their profile and spoke hole numbers I think they would have another good seller.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Open Pros have lost a lot of acceptance in the last few years as Mavic has appeared to have abandoned their evolution since they brought their pre-built wheels to the market. Before that era, their Open Pro predecessors went through changes. Now, Taiwan/China rims seem to have taken over. I have about three sets of OP rims on the go and haven't had a problem with any of them. The CD ones (all grey) on my track bike (pure track, no road) have proved themselves to be nuke-proof - but then they are 36/36h x3 laced to large flange Campagnolo track hubs (early '70s era). I have 'em on my dirt road bike too plus, my fall/winter/spring/rollers wheels. I just wanted something a bit lighter for my summer wheels.
> 
> If Mavic updated their profile and spoke hole numbers I think they would have another good seller.


I received my wheels built by Universal Cycles, with Cx-Rays, in a 28F / 32R format. Still true after 17 months use as my daily wheel. 

Perhaps Mavic feels no need to update the Open Pro's now, as most of the new rims being produced these days are WIDE. So Mavics logic could be that they are filling a niche, of a classic rim, which may soon fall to the wayside?

Also, Mike, what do you mean when you say Mavic should update their spoke hole numbers? 28, 32 & 36 should be sufficient for nearly everyone, no? You typically preach more spokes are better, which I fully agree with. Reading your responses to many threads is one of the reasons I went with handbuilt & the spoke count I have, after I started to break spokes on my OEM Fulcrum 4's.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

willstylez said:


> Perhaps Mavic feels no need to update the Open Pro's now, as most of the new rims being produced these days are WIDE. So Mavics logic could be that they are filling a niche, of a classic rim, which may soon fall to the wayside?


I don't know what their thinking is or what the sales figures are.



> Mike, what do you mean when you say Mavic should update their spoke hole numbers? 28, 32 & 36 should be sufficient for nearly everyone, no? You typically preach more spokes are better, which I fully agree with.


Those spoke numbers would be ok for me for general purpose wheels (I use 24/28 on my lighter wheels and wouldn't go lower) but people like me are dinosaurs where spoke numbers are concerned; and that's ok. I know less spokes won't make me faster (not that I would notice anyway) but they will reduce my wheel strength & durability. And maybe the OP rim depth profile wouldn't be good for less than 28 spokes. Maybe they should come out with a whole new aftermarket rim?



> Reading your responses to many threads is one of the reasons I went with handbuilt & the spoke count I have, after I started to break spokes on my OEM Fulcrum 4's.


I doubt many people ever regret going with *more* spokes but I've heard of, and from, lots who regret going with *less* spokes


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a boring rim to look at though. When you put these on a fancy carbon frame, they just don't look so good.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

giosblue said:


> It's a boring rim to look at though. When you put these on a fancy carbon frame, they just don't look so good.


I'm rarely stuck for a reply but this time I am.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I'm rarely stuck for a reply but this time I am.


Haha. Umm, there really isn't much variation in any of the the aluminum rim options, if you think about it. Either they are Silver or Black (with a silver brake track). Depending on the profile height, there is a little Black / Silver or a lot Black / Silver. So not sure what Giosblue means by "they don't look so good"? Seems to look quite fine on my S-Works Tarmac. Of course though, I think nice Carbon rims would look great (and better), but I'm still scared to bite the bullet....as I'm 195lbs.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

willstylez said:


> Haha. Umm, there really isn't much variation in any of the the aluminum rim options, if you think about it. Either they are Silver or Black (with a silver brake track). Depending on the profile height, there is a little Black / Silver or a lot Black / Silver. So not sure what Giosblue means by "they don't look so good"? Seems to look quite fine on my S-Works Tarmac. Of course though, I think nice Carbon rims would look great (and better), but I'm still scared to bite the bullet....as I'm 195lbs.


I rarely hear of pro riders throwing tantrums in the rough & tough spring classic races (Flanders, Liege, Paris-Roubaix etc) when the mechanics fit shallow aluminum rims to their bikes. Once the gun goes off, no-one can tell, nor do they care, what rims anyone is on. I'll bet they don't stand around outside coffee shops staring at each others bikes either.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> The CD ones (all grey) on my track bike (pure track, no road) have proved themselves to be nuke-proof -
> 
> Agreed, nice looking wheel and good braking in the wet.
> 
> Mavic still make the CDs?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

J24 said:


> The CD ones (all grey) on my track bike (pure track, no road) have proved themselves to be nuke-proof -
> 
> Agreed, nice looking wheel and good braking in the wet.
> 
> Mavic still make the CDs?


I wouldn't know as my OpenPro CD rims never see a brake or any wetness other than my sweat in an indoor board velodrome. I dunno if they still make the all grey CD version. I guess their site will tell all.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

giosblue said:


> It's a boring rim to look at though. When you put these on a fancy carbon frame, they just don't look so good.


Haw, haw... Ambrosio made a version of their "Excellence" alloy clincher rim with a fake sort of carbon pattern applied to them. I'm not so sure about these faux-finishes myself though.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Part of the reason that Mavic no longer makes Open Pro's with less holes, is that Shimano and Campy have done the same thing. 
You use to be able to get Ultegra drilled in 28, And Dura Ace in a 24. I even remember when you could get Dura Ace in a slotted 24 and 28.
.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I even remember when you could get Dura Ace in a slotted 24 and 28.


 Shouldn't be too hard to remember, I could order them any day

I dont like the Open Pro rim, there are stiffer and lighter rims around.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> I dont like the Open Pro rim, there are stiffer and lighter rims around.


Agreed. There are definitely better options out there but many find solace in the fact that the Open Pro has been around for so long. Hard to find a rim with that kind of pedigree.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

After a full season on Hyperons/CorsaCX on the C50, I did set up back the Open Pro/Record Hubs with the Vittoria Pavés for the Autumn.

Superb ride. really make me wonder why I am on carbon wheels all year, those Open Pro/Record are simply great.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> I wouldn't know as my OpenPro CD rims never see a brake or any wetness other than my sweat in an indoor board velodrome. I dunno if they still make the all grey CD version. I guess their site will tell all.


CD rims, yes....the Open Pro Ceramic rim, No.

So sad. Of the four options, (black, silver, CD, and ceramic), ceramic was my favorite.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cfoster said:


> the Open Pro......ceramic was my favorite.


Wasn't there somewhat of a history of the ceramic flaking off?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Part of the reason that Mavic no longer makes Open Pro's with less holes, is that Shimano and Campy have done the same thing.
> You use to be able to get Ultegra drilled in 28, And Dura Ace in a 24. I even remember when you could get Dura Ace in a slotted 24 and 28.
> .


Ultegra are only available in 32 or 36 holes only.

back to the OP... I have no issues with Kysrium Elite comfort... since it helps to have a more compliant framed bike


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Of course you can do better.

Classic box section, tubular rims. Good quality tubular tire.










I can take them on roads I wouldn't dream of bringing 23mm or 25mm clinchers. 

You don't even need to spend a lot of money. Get 105 hubs and search eBay for some NOS classic rims. Just avoid anything the weighs less than 400g.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have four sets of Ultegra-Open Pro wheels, one of them used for backup. They are hard to beat for the money and I've had great experiences with most of mine. However, I had one set that developed cracks around eyelets and had to be replaced prematurely. My most recent set of wheels was built with Ultegra hubs and DT Swiss 465 rims, which are slightly heavier but purportedly more durable.

One problem with new Dura-Ace hubs is they only work with 10-speeds, but Ultegras will fit 8-9-10 speeds. Not sure why Shimano did that, but it keeps me from trying DA hubs because all of my bikes are 9 speed.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> I have four sets of Ultegra-Open Pro wheels, one of them used for backup. They are hard to beat for the money and I've had great experiences with most of mine. However, I had one set that developed cracks around eyelets and had to be replaced prematurely. My most recent set of wheels was built with Ultegra hubs and DT Swiss 465 rims, which are slightly heavier but purportedly more durable.
> 
> One problem with new Dura-Ace hubs is they only work with 10-speeds, but Ultegras will fit 8-9-10 speeds. Not sure why Shimano did that, but it keeps me from trying DA hubs because all of my bikes are 9 speed.


That info on the hubs is a bit outdated. The 7800 hubs were 10 speed only. They quickly went to 7850 then 7900 models which are 8/9/10. Now, the 9000 are 8/9/10/11 as is the 6800 Ultegra hub.

The DT 465 is better than the Mavic Open Pro in every imaginable way. They are more round, have a perfect brake track, double eyelets that don't develop a rattle, and will true up to higher standards.


----------



## kauphy (May 13, 2013)

Also consider DT Swiss's new RR 440 (available in both asymmetric and non) which are a slightly wider version of the RR 465. I'm going to be building a rear wheel with the asymmetric version and a 32h Ultegra hub soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

I like the Open Pro's myself. I rode on the MA40's for years and eariler this year I decided to build a new set of wheels. The open pro's are just the right width and I think my 700x25's look good on there. I went with Tiagra hubs 32 in the front and 36 in the back. I used DT 14//15 butted spokes in 3x. . I am happy with the wheels for sure. I chose the Tiagra hubs because the bike project was getting out of hand financially for me. I just had the bike up on the stand earlier and no wobbles after 10 months. Tiagra drive train with 105 STI shifters. I did not like the Tiagra STI shifters as they have the cable jutting out from the side and the window that shows the gear did not appeal to me either. Anyway I will stick with the Open Pro's.


----------

